# Estoy facturando 8000 euros al mes



## Meerkat (14 Sep 2016)

Por trabajos que no tienen gastos


Soy autonomo


¿Me van a crujir hasta el infinito?


Me lo temo.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (14 Sep 2016)

Compra cosas.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (14 Sep 2016)




----------



## Narval78_borrado (14 Sep 2016)

¿Qué trabajos son esos, si se puede saber?


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (14 Sep 2016)

¿b2b o b2c?

¿Has hecho facturas?

¿Has declarado el IVA?

¿Tienes gestor?

¿Cuál es tu sector y tu servicio por el que facturas 200€ al día?

Por como te expresas eres un troll. Si no lo eres necesitas un growth hacker, mándame un mp.


----------



## hartman (14 Sep 2016)

han llegado las ak que te encargue???


----------



## klesliem (14 Sep 2016)

200 € al día? Serían meses de 40 días laborables?


----------



## John Galt 007 (14 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Que gastos crees que se tienen cuando eres consultor freelance y haces tu trabajo en las instalaciones del cliente?



Vehiculo, viajes, formación, ordenadores… yo que se.

Hay mucha gente que te hace una factura a cambio de unos euros.


----------



## Meerkat (14 Sep 2016)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> ¿b2b o b2c?
> 
> ¿Has hecho facturas?
> 
> ...



Facturo entre 300 o 500 dia, pero es muy normal.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 21:18 ----------

Me van a follar, lo se.

Pero no se en que momento, en la declaración de la renta? donde meto yo los putos gastos que puedo tenre, como viajes, comidas, farlopa y putas?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2016)

Cuando los ganes limpios al mes pásate de nuevo por el foro y empezamos a hablar.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (14 Sep 2016)

Meerkat dijo:


> Facturo entre 300 o 500 dia, pero es muy normal.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 21:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Estás más perdido que un hijo de puta el día del padre. CONTRATA UN ASESOR.


----------



## luismarple (14 Sep 2016)

Con esas cantidades ya va siendo hora de buscar ayuda profesional, no en un foro.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (14 Sep 2016)

Facturas 8000 al mes y no te puedes gastar 50 putos euros en una gestoria?


----------



## yours3lf (14 Sep 2016)

¿Te parece mucho?
Esto parece forocoches. O mejor dicho, foropobres. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## luismarple (14 Sep 2016)

Si ha sido un golpe de suerte no te comas mucho la cabeza, si es de esperar que sigas facturando así busca un profesional porque la diferencia en impuestos a pagar puede ser muy sustancial.


----------



## LIMONCIO (14 Sep 2016)

yours3lf dijo:


> ¿Te parece mucho?
> Esto parece forocoches. O mejor dicho, foropobres.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Claro, de todos es sabido que lo normal es levantarse minimo 100k al año. 
Todo lo demas es de pobres


----------



## mizu (14 Sep 2016)

El primer prostituto que hace facturas, España se va a la mierda a todo trapo


----------



## qe12 (14 Sep 2016)

Cómo se ha puesto de caro el mercado de chaperos!


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (15 Sep 2016)

8000X12 = 96000 euros.

Gestoría y que te vayan preparando la sociedad para pagar por sociedades.

Si tributas por IRPF te van a crujir el 43% de tus ingresos.


----------



## -H- (15 Sep 2016)

Renting a discreccion, haz renting hasta de tu casa vamos


----------



## Plvs Vltra (15 Sep 2016)

Es normal que un taxi haga eso?


----------



## Alexcandas (15 Sep 2016)

Meerkat dijo:


> Por trabajos que no tienen gastos
> 
> 
> Soy autonomo
> ...



Va depender de x condiciones pero has pensado que quizas se te puedan aplicar las mismas reducciones que si estuvieras trabajando por cuenta ajena solo que claro habria que verlo.

Si estas iniciando la actividad tambien existen ciertas reducciones si cumples x requisitos

Si estas en madrid y dependiendo de tu edad tambien hay por hay otra deduccion 

De todas formas si que posiblemente tengas que pagar bastante pero tambien es por que lo ganas.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 10:49 ----------




Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> 8000X12 = 96000 euros.
> 
> Gestoría y que te vayan preparando la sociedad para pagar por sociedades.
> 
> Si tributas por IRPF te van a crujir el 43% de tus ingresos.



Y como seas socio unico de una sl lo unico en lo que vas a incurrir son en gastos y vas acabar tributando por IRPF, pagando mas de autonomos y tributando por sociedades.

Las sociedades unipersonales como que no son una buena idea ysobre todo en actividades profesionales


----------



## Meerkat (15 Sep 2016)

gestasturias dijo:


> Va depender de x condiciones pero has pensado que quizas se te puedan aplicar las mismas reducciones que si estuvieras trabajando por cuenta ajena solo que claro habria que verlo.
> 
> Si estas iniciando la actividad tambien existen ciertas reducciones si cumples x requisitos
> 
> ...



Gracias, si veo que el negocio sigue con este ritmo hablaremos.


----------



## Meerkat (15 Sep 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


>



cosas q no te importan, cara candao


----------



## LADRILLISTA (15 Sep 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Que gastos crees que se tienen cuando eres consultor freelance y haces tu trabajo en las instalaciones del cliente?



Pues para empezar la gasolina, el primer gasto que todo autónomo tiene en cuenta.

Tu no eres autónomo.


----------



## sabueso (15 Sep 2016)

Dámelos a mi que yo te los cuido


----------



## t_chip (15 Sep 2016)

Meerkat dijo:


> Por trabajos que no tienen gastos
> 
> 
> Soy autonomo
> ...



No te olvides de usar vaselina. Para el dolor muerde un palo.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kudeiro (15 Sep 2016)

pero los chaperos tienen que hacerse autonomos?


----------



## amenhotep (15 Sep 2016)




----------



## mercenario (15 Sep 2016)

Mira, como Rita Barberá


----------



## Moroso bancario (17 Sep 2016)

8000 al mes no lo facturan ya ni las putas...


----------



## Salamander (17 Sep 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Pues para empezar la gasolina, el primer gasto que todo autónomo tiene en cuenta.
> 
> Tu no eres autónomo.



Hay sectores en los que no nos podemos desgravar los gastos del coche a no ser que sea un vehículo comercial.


----------



## kynes (17 Sep 2016)

-H- dijo:


> Renting a discreccion, haz renting hasta de tu casa vamos



Eso será si se puede demostrar que el gasto está relacionado con la actividad y no siempre es así.


----------



## Adicto (17 Sep 2016)

Disfruta lo que dure, aquellos que hablan de gestores... fuman peyote ¿qué mierda le va a decir un gestor? ¿que le pague a alguien para que le haga la factura de 10 iPhones? ¿Y luego como los justificas? Además después tendrás que soportar a mil troles por internet diciéndote que es lo mismo un móvil chino de 100 €... y se ofenden si les llamas pobres.

Mete por ejemplo 10.000 € al año en un plan de pensiones. Al ser autónomo si te quedas en paro y por tanto sin prestaciones puedes rescatarlo sin esperar a la jubilación.

P.D.: Lo que más ahorra es no gastar en jilipolleces sólo porque desgrava... algunos tontos se compraría 10 discos duros de 4 TB aunque no los necesitan sólo para desgravar...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Sep 2016)

Un autonomo español declarando beneficios???


----------



## Alexcandas (17 Sep 2016)

Adicto dijo:


> Disfruta lo que dure, aquellos que hablan de gestores... fuman peyote ¿qué mierda le va a decir un gestor? ¿que le pague a alguien para que le haga la factura de 10 iPhones? ¿Y luego como los justificas? Además después tendrás que soportar a mil troles por internet diciéndote que es lo mismo un móvil chino de 100 €... y se ofenden si les llamas pobres.
> 
> Mete por ejemplo 10.000 € al año en un plan de pensiones. Al ser autónomo si te quedas en paro y por tanto sin prestaciones puedes rescatarlo sin esperar a la jubilación.
> 
> P.D.: Lo que más ahorra es no gastar en jilipolleces sólo porque desgrava... algunos tontos se compraría 10 discos duros de 4 TB aunque no los necesitan sólo para desgravar...




Pues no es mala inversion pero hay productos financieros mas rentables


----------



## kynes (17 Sep 2016)

gestasturias dijo:


> Pues no es mala inversion pero hay productos financieros mas rentables



¿Cuáles? ¿con el mismo riesgo?


----------



## Adicto (17 Sep 2016)

gestasturias dijo:


> Pues no es mala inversion pero hay productos financieros mas rentables



No es por la inversión, es por la desgravación del 40-50% del IRPF.
¿Qué producto actualmente te ofrece eso de forma segura?


----------



## Adicto (18 Sep 2016)

Las deducciones en los coches están muy limitadas. 
Por ejemplo a menos que seas comercial o taxista, sólo te puedes desgravar la mitad del iva de la compra o la gasolina, pero es que encima el % de irpf que te puedes desgravar es Zero patatero a menos que lo tengas afecto a la actividad en un 100%. Vamos que como no te dediques a repartir paquetes, seas taxista o comercial te van a dar mucho por culo.

Que hay gente que lo intenta... pues es evidente... como si intentas colar como gasto la lavadora de casa... por poder puedes y si no te pillan es muy rentable, como al Messi o al Imanol...

Al final lo más rentable económicamente no es tener un leasing de 500 €/mes + gasolina + parking... es comprarte un abono transportes e ir a trabajar en metro.

Por cierto, eso de que hay gente que se dedica a vender facturas... ¿qué facturas puedes tener que no canten si eres un informático que trabaja en las oficinas de un ministerio? ¿la factura de una casa de masajes? ¿de una grupo electrógeno? ¿de una lavadora? ¿de una máquina de aire acondicionado?

Como mucho podrías afectar una habitación de casa como despacho y desgravarte un % de los gastos de la casa como la luz, teléfono, calefacción... Y puedes pensar que es una pasta... pero puede que al mes te ahorres menos de 50 € en impuestos... apróximadamente lo que ganas en 1 hora de trabajo de autónomo.


----------



## Vorsicht (18 Sep 2016)

Narval78 dijo:


> ¿Qué trabajos son esos, si se puede saber?



Manuales, ya sabes!::


----------



## azazel_iii (20 Sep 2016)

Meerkat dijo:


> Por trabajos que no tienen gastos
> 
> 
> Soy autonomo
> ...



Me temo que sí. El año pasado facturé +60K casi en la misma situación que tú. Al facturarle a una empresa extranjera de la UE y estar dado de alta como operador intracomunitario no pago IVA pero me cobran IRPF fijo al 20%. Todas las operaciones legales, por transferencia bancaria y factura, nada de chanchullos palilleros patrios.

Este año me he librado de pagar 4K a Hacienda por ser los dos primeros años como nuevo autónomo pero ya me ha dicho mi gestor que tengo que hacer unos 10-15K de gasto extra si no quiero pagar un huevo y parte del otro a Hacienda el que viene.

Meses	Ingresos	Gastos/Compras
ene '15	5.310,53	533,44
feb '15	5.476,84	318,10
mar '15	5.484,63	420,06
abr '15	5.502,47	310,53
may '15	5.612,92	438,80
jun '15	5.854,06	353,21
jul '15	5.679,09	316,78
ago '15	5.474,97	413,61
sep '15	5.438,85	3.021,77
oct '15	5.516,89	382,63
nov '15	5.691,13	296,12
dic '15	5.418,29	243,80

Y en eso estamos. Tengo que montar algo extra o comprar equipamiento de aquí a final de año que me genere gasto porque no me da la gana de pagar más impuestos.

Se admiten sugerencias por favor. Sector tecnológico. Trabajo desde casa pero no descarto comprar local u oficina para desgravarme algo.


----------



## --- (20 Sep 2016)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Meses	Ingresos	Gastos/Compras
> ene '15	5.310,53	533,44
> feb '15	5.476,84	318,10
> mar '15	5.484,63	420,06
> ...



Trabajas en exclusiva para una sola empresa?


----------



## azazel_iii (20 Sep 2016)

arguimaño dijo:


> Trabajas en exclusiva para una sola empresa?



Sí. Antes trabajaba en el extranjero para esa empresa. Pero me volví a España y les doy servicios de IT.

A día de hoy no me compensa el estrés de dar servicio también para otras empresas en España, de hecho incluso rechacé otro aumento de tareas (y responsabilidades) por un poco más de dinero.

Mi objetivo es currar lo menos posible y ganar el máximo dinero que me permita mucho tiempo libre y llegar a fin de mes sin problemas. Y con horario flexible. De momento lo voy consiguiendo, a ver cuanto dura. 

Tengo que montar algo con el "excedente" actual que me permita sacar un sueldo extra y en el futuro vivir de él sin tener que estar todo el día pendiente de ello... Un poco irrealista lo sé, pero tengo algo en mente, que es crear un producto para un nicho muy específico de mercado (uno de mis hobbies) y con baja inversión (menos de 20K) pero al que se le podría sacar bastante beneficio. Y en eso estamos...


----------



## SGS (20 Sep 2016)

A ojímetro el 40%. 

¿eso no te lo contaron cuando te dijeron "se tu propio jefe"?

---------- Post added 20-sep-2016 at 10:52 ----------




azazel_iii dijo:


> Me temo que sí. El año pasado facturé +60K casi en la misma situación que tú. Al facturarle a una empresa extranjera de la UE y estar dado de alta como operador intracomunitario no pago IVA pero me cobran IRPF fijo al 20%. Todas las operaciones legales, por transferencia bancaria y factura, nada de chanchullos palilleros patrios.
> 
> Este año me he librado de pagar 4K a Hacienda por ser los dos primeros años como nuevo autónomo pero ya me ha dicho mi gestor que tengo que hacer unos 10-15K de gasto extra si no quiero pagar un huevo y parte del otro a Hacienda el que viene.
> 
> ...



Para el asunto IVA, Date de alta en el IAE en algo relacionado con tus gustos. por ejemplo fotografía. te vas comprando cosas que cargas como gastos de empresa. También luego puedes venderlo de KM 0. 
Lo del IRPF intracomunitario (suerte has tenido que te den de alta rápido, tengo conocidos que han tardado AÑOS) no sé muy bien cómo va, pero después de luchar bastante, se ajustan cuentas (habiendo descontrolado completamente las tuyas). Hacienda, ya se sabe.


----------



## Alexcandas (20 Sep 2016)

Yo en estos casos lo que haria seria comprar un piso mas bien un estudio y me deduzco la compra del piso entera, comunidad Ibi ..... Ojo por lo menos 10 años debera de usarse para el desarrollo de la actividad sino hay que regularizar el iva


----------



## Orangecoop (1 Oct 2016)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Sí. Antes trabajaba en el extranjero para esa empresa. Pero me volví a España y les doy servicios de IT.
> 
> A día de hoy no me compensa el estrés de dar servicio también para otras empresas en España, de hecho incluso rechacé otro aumento de tareas (y responsabilidades) por un poco más de dinero.
> 
> ...



Estoy en una situación similar a la tuya desde éste mes, así que por ahora todo lo que he investigado no he podido aplicarlo, pero ahí van algunas cosas en mi lista:

# Coworking.
# Tienes un máximo de 2000€ anuales en gastos de difícil justificación.
# Del arrendamiento y gastos del piso te puedes desgravar el % que tengas afectado a la actividad
# Cuidado con quitar según que gastos de golpe ya que no puedes, debes amortizarlos según tablas cuando exceden 600€ ya que se consideran inversión.
# Gastos por publicidad (todo lo que pagues en dominio, hosting, etc, ...)
# Al igual que las comisiones bancarias, las comisiones de PayPal también son aplicables como gasto.
# Si debes viajar por temas de conferencias, aunque sea dentro de tu propio país, tienes unos máximos desgravables diarios según si pernoctas o no. Esto te funcionará más o menos a discrección del inspector pero por ejemplo todas mis conferencias son en fin de semana y demostrables, así que ya veremos.
# Olvídate del renting, no va a colar si eres informático.
# Uniformidad olvídate también, no cuela.
# Mobiliario de oficina.


----------



## workforfood (1 Oct 2016)

Meerkat dijo:


> Por trabajos que no tienen gastos
> 
> 
> Soy autonomo
> ...



Se tributa por beneficios no por facturación. Puedes facturar 8000 € al mes y no ganar nada.


----------



## santiagou (3 Oct 2016)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Tengo que montar algo con el "excedente" actual que me permita sacar un sueldo extra y en el futuro vivir de él sin tener que estar todo el día pendiente de ello... Un poco irrealista lo sé, pero tengo algo en mente, que es crear un producto para un nicho muy específico de mercado (uno de mis hobbies) y con baja inversión (menos de 20K) pero al que se le podría sacar bastante beneficio. Y en eso estamos...



Cuidado con las ideas de cuñados o de amiguetes, que haciéndoles caso, rápido les terminas montando un bar de gintonics floreados.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (3 Oct 2016)

Orangecoop dijo:


> # Del arrendamiento y gastos del piso te puedes desgravar el % que tengas afectado a la actividad



La actual doctrina de inspección es que desgravar de arrendamiento nada, y luz y teléfono solo si tienes contadores separados -es decir, un contador de luz propio para la habitación de la oficina, con su contrato separado del resto de la casa-.




Orangecoop dijo:


> # Mobiliario de oficina.



Lo primero que hacen es decirte que no queda suficientemente acreditado que destines parte de tu vivienda al uso como oficina. Les va a dar igual las pruebas que añadas. Lo sé, porque mi oficina es la tercera parte de mi casa, acceso independiente, cerrado por puertas con llave con el resto de la casa, con demostración documental, fotos, avisando que inspección se puede pasar cuando quiera a comprobarlo, y me han dicho que nones.

A partir de ahí, como no tienes local destinado como oficina, no te puedes desgravar el mobiliario de oficina.

Bienvenido a España.


----------



## Orangecoop (3 Oct 2016)

Cómo siempre quedará a discreción del inspector, pero sin embargo:



irbis dijo:


> La actual doctrina de inspección es que desgravar de arrendamiento nada, y luz y teléfono solo si tienes contadores separados -es decir, un contador de luz propio para la habitación de la oficina, con su contrato separado del resto de la casa-.



Después de varias sentencias recurridas, el TEAC dictaminó que el hecho de que no resulte sencillo dividir parte de un suministro que se destine a la vida personal de la que sirve para fines profesionales, no es motivo suficiente para impedir por norma la desgravación de los consumos de la vivienda.

¿Cómo queda la cosa? Básicamente Hacienda tiene que aclararlo así que esto vuelve a ser zona gris, aunque los contadores separados ya no es una excusa para invalidarlo.

En cualquier caso, para dichos niveles de ingresos y siendo un trabajo remoto, yo contrataría a un profesional y establecería una offshore que funcionase de intermediario entre el creador del hilo y la empresa a la que factura, filtrando gastos vitales a través de la compañía y que España no deja deducirse, y tributando por un salario menor recibido después de gastos, ya que el tema de la residencia fiscal aquí no la va a evitar.

Repito, sólo son teorías.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (3 Oct 2016)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Cómo siempre quedará a discreción del inspector, pero sin embargo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hacienda me lo aclaró en la última inspección que me hizo: dos contadores. Si no hay dos contadores y dos contratos, no hay desgravación posible. Ni aun mostrando que utilizo maquinaria de alto consumo eléctrico, y que mi consumo eléctrico multiplica por cuatro lo razonable en una vivienda de esas características, y que no puedo producir sin electricidad. No se puede establecer una lectura segregada, no hay desgravación. Va al cajón de "no queda suficientemente acreditado de que para vender algo haya que comprarlo" o al "no queda suficientemente acreditado que para hacer un trabajo presencial en la otra punta del país necesites desplazarte".


----------



## azazel_iii (4 Oct 2016)

santiagou dijo:


> Cuidado con las ideas de cuñados o de amiguetes, que haciéndoles caso, rápido les terminas montando un bar de gintonics floreados.



No es nada de eso, es un producto electrónico para un mercado muy específico, diseñado y creado por mí.

Eso o comprar tierras para plantar olivos/almendras :XXva en serio, me llama el campo pero dicen que estoy loco). Lo que pasa que eso se iría a una inversión de alrededor de 100K.


----------



## Alxemi (4 Oct 2016)

irbis dijo:


> Hacienda me lo aclaró en la última inspección que me hizo: dos contadores. Si no hay dos contadores y dos contratos, no hay desgravación posible. Ni aun mostrando que utilizo maquinaria de alto consumo eléctrico, y que mi consumo eléctrico multiplica por cuatro lo razonable en una vivienda de esas características, y que no puedo producir sin electricidad. No se puede establecer una lectura segregada, no hay desgravación. Va al cajón de "no queda suficientemente acreditado de que para vender algo haya que comprarlo" o al "no queda suficientemente acreditado que para hacer un trabajo presencial en la otra punta del país necesites desplazarte".



Su última inspección fue antes de esto:

Hacienda pierde y el autónomo se desgravará los suministros de su casa | Economía | Cinco Días


----------



## Wallebot (4 Oct 2016)

Sassin dijo:


> Hay sectores en los que no nos podemos desgravar los gastos del coche a no ser que sea un vehículo comercial.



Biologo con un Focus se tenia que desplazar con el para ir a los sitios, hacer analisis de aguas y trabajos de campo en general.

Parece que un criterio aceptado era desgravar la mitad de los gastos del coche.
Con razon o sin ella, un año hacienda decia que no era correcto ese criterio, pero que hubiesen aceptado si el vehiculo fuese comercial.

Relacionado:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/520982-te-fastidiar-hacienda.html 

---------- Post added 04-oct-2016 at 11:27 ----------




irbis dijo:


> Hacienda me lo aclaró en la última inspección que me hizo: dos contadores. Si no hay dos contadores y dos contratos, no hay desgravación posible. Ni aun mostrando que utilizo maquinaria de alto consumo eléctrico, y que mi consumo eléctrico multiplica por cuatro lo razonable en una vivienda de esas características, y que no puedo producir sin electricidad. No se puede establecer una lectura segregada, no hay desgravación. Va al cajón de "no queda suficientemente acreditado de que para vender algo haya que comprarlo" o al "no queda suficientemente acreditado que para hacer un trabajo presencial en la otra punta del país necesites desplazarte".



Hay que tener en cuenta que Hacienda no tiene la ultima palabra.
Muchas veces la administracion se equivoca o informa y al final un Juicio dicta una sentencia contraria.
Lo malo es que aunque hacienda este equivocada, para revertirlo hace falta un juicio son sus poblemas(gastos e incertidumbre puesto que no son matematicos)


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (4 Oct 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Su última inspección fue antes de esto:
> 
> Hacienda pierde y el autónomo se desgravará los suministros de su casa | Economía | Cinco Días



Después. Pero al de hacienda le ha dado igual la jurisprudencia en la argumentación que se le hizo. Si no estás de acuerdo, al contencioso. Por las cantidades no es rentable. Te quedas con la sensación de que te ha extorsionado una banda mafiosa, y ya está.


----------



## Orangecoop (8 Oct 2016)

CroKeT! dijo:


> Tu hazlo todo en B y que le follen a este mugriento estado. O cotiza lo minimo...



Complicado cuando tienes clientes extranjeros y (lógicamente) te pagan mediante transferencia, así que no quedan más cojones que darse de alta y pagar la mordida.


----------



## luismarple (8 Oct 2016)

Paga todo en B, luego quéjate de que la sanidad es una mierda, la educación pública apesta, las carreteras están hechas un asco y nuestros políticos son una banda de ladrones.

Así se levanta un país.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (8 Oct 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Paga todo en B, luego quéjate de que la sanidad es una mierda, la educación pública apesta, las carreteras están hechas un asco y nuestros políticos son una banda de ladrones.
> Así se levanta un país.



Paga absolutamente todo en A y verás que cara de tonto se te queda cuando la sanidad, la educación y las carreteras sigan siendo las que son, y nuestros políticos tengan más para robar, más dinero que dilapidar y mas paguitas que repartir.


----------



## pepeleches (14 Oct 2016)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Sí. Antes trabajaba en el extranjero para esa empresa. Pero me volví a España y les doy servicios de IT.
> 
> A día de hoy no me compensa el estrés de dar servicio también para otras empresas en España, de hecho incluso rechacé otro aumento de tareas (y responsabilidades) por un poco más de dinero.
> 
> ...



Pues ten cuidado....

Yo haría lo contrario a lo que te propones. Si ahora mismo estás en disposición de ganar mucha pasta trabajando con comodidad, te puedes dedicar a la vida contemplativa...o hacer todo lo contrario, asegurarte el futuro. 

Trabajar de autónomo para un sólo cliente es una ruleta rusa en la que tu futuro depende de la decisión de una persona al otro lado del teléfono. 

Y si esa persona mañana te dice que ya no te necesita, no tienes paro y estás con una mano delante y otra detrás.


----------



## kenny220 (19 Oct 2016)

estamos a 19 de octubre, mañana termina el plazo del iva sin domiciliar del 3er trimestre, cuanto ha sido la broma?


----------

